# Boston Acoustic model BA735 Digital



## mitman (Jun 13, 2006)

The 2.1 speaker system came with Gateway computer with ME operating system. Ever since I switched it to XP, they stopped working. I went to Boston Acoustic site, and found out that I need to install a driver. Can anyone direct me or advice me about which driver I should be looking for, or direct me to the site where I can download the driver. Appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

mitman said:


> The 2.1 speaker system came with Gateway computer with ME operating system. Ever since I switched it to XP, they stopped working. I went to Boston Acoustic site, and found out that I need to install a driver. Can anyone direct me or advice me about which driver I should be looking for, or direct me to the site where I can download the driver. Appreciate it. Thanks


Hi,

Speakers in and of themselves don't normally require a driver. If you were told you needed a new driver they were probably referring to a sound card driver. First, check your sound card's properties to make sure you're properly configured for _*digital*_ speaker output. The problem might be that you're currently outputting in analog mode. Also make sure your speakers are connected to the digital output jack. If you need to update the driver for Windows XP, check the sound card manufacturer's and/or Gateway's support site and you should find what you need.

-Mike


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

To support the above suggestion, when you upgraded to ME, you also wiped out the PC's sound card drivers, it's a normal consequence. You need to reinstall them.


----------



## mitman (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you guys. I appreciate your help. I will try that.


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

mitman said:


> Thank you guys. I appreciate your help. I will try that.


Also wanted to add... if your PC has mobo integrated audio as well as a PCI sound card, make sure the system default is the card with digital audio.


----------

